# Le500 M3-Stratus Grey-Crazy, Insane Max Protect Coating



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*This particular Limited Edition 500 made its way to Sheffield after its brief visit to a dealership in Scotland, its journey then continued onto London where it resides.

Being a Limited Edition this colour was chosen by the owner because he wanted it to be exactly that, limited, whilst the majority were Santorini Blue, Mineral white and Imola Red Le500s the owner plumped for Stratus Grey, normally sought on the BMW 6 series and Z4.

Anyway a new car being what it is, new, we all know that these need protecting and the owner wanted something that would be a tough nut to crack.

The car when it arrived. This was the very first job to be undertaken at my new premises just off junction 30 of the M1.





































A good few hrs in and the car was moved indoors after it had seen a thorough cleansing process.

Set to work on the roof first and foremost and drew the paint to how it should be from new.




























The carbon lid looking, well, carbon.



















Boot lid was treated to the exact same as the roof.



















Same for the bonnet and the remainder of the car.










Now apologies for the lack of during shots but I think this coating deserves its moment of glory alongside the ever changing colour of Stratus Grey.

Max Protect UNC v1 was first applied as a base layer for the uber tricky in application UNC-R, Janis called me a Jedi Master when he found out that i applied this coating at a massive 22c, ideal temperatures are between 10-15c.

Get this coating wrong though and consider your derrière merrily chewed, it aint coming off anytime soon, the coating itself is a rubberised one and just on that basis you would expect it to be grippy after application, far from it, its super slick and glassy and one that i have come to grow fond of, along with the Polish Angel coatings and sealants Max Protect are my go to, full on protection systems.

Anyway, the pictures. Hope you enjoy.












































































































































































Thanks for looking and dont forget to check in on Facebook to keep updated.
​*


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work! Seems like this coating is not for the average person.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Smart. 

Top job mate.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: Stunning. Top job and a very nice car :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice Motor there Max R is a tricky one if left on to long but its doing very well on my bonnet 4 months in still like new :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks fantastic... Awesome Results, it look's so many shades of Grey :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

diesel x said:


> Excellent work! Seems like this coating is not for the average person.


Its certainly not easy



Goodfella36 said:


> Very nice Motor there Max R is a tricky one if left on to long but its doing very well on my bonnet 4 months in still like new :thumb:


It certainly is tricky, Janis told me he had someone wipe off pretty much straight away, i just did smaller sections and got the edges first so it left no blend but it is a really good piece of kit.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

excellent work. Why you decide to use both V1+R?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking very good Russco detailertrane :thumb: ..


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

what a way to kick off the new unit

onwards and upwards,good luck

dont think youll need it turning work out of this high standard

stunning car and absolutley loving the carbon roof


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

WOW, what a car!! Awesome work dude!!!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking job as normal Russ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Outstanding work there Russ.

Pleased to see that Max Protect has a following from some of the best there is now. 
I shouted about it nearly 2 years ago as did Stevie at BMD but it was slow in taking off however that seems to have changed now 

Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> Outstanding work there Russ.
> 
> Pleased to see that Max Protect has a following from some of the best there is now.
> I shouted about it nearly 2 years ago as did Stevie at BMD but it was slow in taking off however that seems to have changed now
> ...


I have to say I do like the Max Protect gear but i do find it a tad temperature fussy and IMO should have the ideal temps on the labelling as these are available at a very good price to general public and as good as they are i would hate to see them fall by the wayside through incorrect application guidelines.

I have applied the UNC-r at well above its quota for temp and due to areas of application being that tiny the actual time needed was extremely long.

V2 I feel can also be a little fussy when its a touch warm but winter protection will be hard to beat from these coatings.

I do love them but you do have to be patient.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work on the unit virgin (the car...not you) looking forward to further write ups.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes I do agree the process is long winded and could be fussy but the results are worth it.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic work on a fantastic car!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Love these motors!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> Yes I do agree the process is long winded and could be fussy but the results are worth it.


It certainly is worth the application and the protection it gives is 2nd to none, the 430 i did in march had brake fluid splashed on the door and although the brake fluid has stained slightly the v1 and v2 that is on has reduced this dramatically where now the customeris one happy fella.



20vKarlos said:


> Love these motors!


Good because i did another one the week after and could be posting that up shortly, that was Tanzanite Blue


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow that's stunning mate.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Such a nice car :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Really amazing car!


----------



## Hybridmind (Sep 3, 2013)

The roof looks incredible! :doublesho


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## GSi_Brad (Jul 27, 2013)

BMW pornography. Top stuff & Cool new unit! :thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm lost for words..! Oh, here's one... *AWESOME!!!!!*!!!!!

Cracking car and great work mate - thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

That is one mean slice of Germanic automobile! Stunner! Very nice work, though i am unfamiliar with the protection you used.

Sounds very complex, so, all the more credit to you for beating the odds with less than ideal conditions to work in.


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Russ!!! Looks super sexy - awesome colour! We done an orange M3 GTS last week with UNC-R, it's pure magic! Will post some pics up later... UNC-R Takes a bit longer than other sealants if you apply it on your own. If using spare hands it's not much longer than anything else, however, the results you get is like nothing else  Super slick, super glossy and extremely resistant to chemicals and light swirls (you can still scratch it though, just give it to a hand car wash ) 

As you mentioned yourself, the ideal application temperature is 10-15c, so most of the year in British climate  You could say it's difficult to apply for someone who has no experience with this, for a seasoned detailer there will be no problems using this product! 

For beginners, I would recommend UNCv1 then move on to UNC v2, when it's a bit cold, once the confidence grows, try some UNC-R 

All 3 of the products are very good and offer outstanding qualities in their segment 

I heard the temperatures are dropping and there will be some special R time soon 

Regards, 
Janis


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Max Protect said:


> Thanks for sharing Russ!!! Looks super sexy - awesome colour! We done an orange M3 GTS last week with UNC-R, it's pure magic! Will post some pics up later... UNC-R Takes a bit longer than other sealants if you apply it on your own. If using spare hands it's not much longer than anything else, however, the results you get is like nothing else  Super slick, super glossy and extremely resistant to chemicals and light swirls (you can still scratch it though, just give it to a hand car wash )
> 
> As you mentioned yourself, the ideal application temperature is 10-15c, so most of the year in British climate  You could say it's difficult to apply for someone who has no experience with this, for a seasoned detailer there will be no problems using this product!
> 
> ...


Janis its a cracker mate and yes winter protection time is almost here.


----------

